# appetite suppressant??



## johnny42384 (Jul 8, 2005)

Right now I'm trying to build lean muscle and lose bf. I'm taking 100mg winstrol ed, taking clen for 3 weeks then ephederine for 3 weeks, and 500mg eq for 12 weeks. I've made nice solid lean gains and lost much bodyfat, but lately have had a hard time controlling my appetite. Does ne one have ne suggestions on a good appetite suppressant?


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 8, 2005)

PHENTERMINE IS WHAT I USE. WWW.DIETPRESCRIPTIONS.COM


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 8, 2005)

Clen and ephedrine are pretty good appetite suppresants on their own.


----------



## big o (Jul 8, 2005)

So is anavar....I've tried to take anavar before I eat and it killed my appetite big time...


----------

